# Not sure if diui worked



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Had diui and in my head and how I felt I thought it had worked, we have a daughter who is 2 that diui worked first time for after 2 failed/abandoned ivf .


But did early test 3 days early with very cheap test for china and it's negative  ((


Could it be to early ??


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had 3 diui.

1st one I tested negative 3 days early then positive 2 days early
2nd I tested neg 2 days early then positive a day early the my 
3rd one (am now pregnant) I tested positive 4 days early!

So yes, it could be early.  Hang in there, it's not over yet


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you 
Give me hope .  I feel all the right signs , but prob all in my head .  I wish I had not tested now .  Not sure if I should go buy a tesco test . Like last time


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

I used the clearblue digi where it said pos or neg!


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Still negative offical test day tomorrow , no period but think it might be coming (( end of road for me know .  Hubby took a lot to try even one more time


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh hun, wait until tomorrow


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Offical test day still negative with cheap hcg tests from china ( given to me ) but not sure I have much faith in them but that's cause they are not coming I positive .  But no period


----------

